# Out and About



## Paymaster (Sep 6, 2016)

My wife and I are doin a bit of traveling next couple of weeks. First stop Niagara Falls. Tomorrow we are headed out to Vermont and New Hampshire. Then we are headed to Maine.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Mighty fine shot in the mist!  Have a great trip!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!  Mighty sweet!


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2016)

Fine shot David


----------

